# hi all just found this section but new to it any advice welcomed xx



## lmbmwgw (Jun 3, 2010)

hi 

im laura im 30 yrs old and have a gorgeous 4 yr old son we fell pregnant instantly with my son and have ttc for 3 yrs for our second with no joy xx we finally went to a dr and i had a lap and dye which they found my right tube totally blocked but my left was slightly open it is all very confusing to me and hard to take i would love to chat to anyone with the same or any problems as everyone i know seems to find it easy to have kids and they all seem to be pregnant think i  just need to here of someone in the  same postion 


thanks and babydust to everyone xx

laura xx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hi laura 

welcome to the board

im not in the same position as you as my tubes are open but i now dont ovulate i find it so strange as i managed to get pregnant whilst taking the mini pill (my 2nd was concived that way) 

what have the drs said is there anything they can do or is it ivf you need 

sending you lots of


----------



## lmbmwgw (Jun 3, 2010)

hi thanks for the reply dr have offered me tubular surgery and then my only other option would be ivf but we are waiting till sep before we go back to dr appointment and it feels like forever ! dont know alot about this surgery so we unsure of the chances that it would work and what our best option is , sometimes feel guilty as we have a gorgeous son and we should think ourselfs very lucky but the emotions are just overwhelming xxx 

thank you xx and sending you lots of hugs too


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hiya 


I had the same.
I have 3 kids all nearly grown up now, never had any problems getting pregnant, then 4 years ago fell pregnant again naturally, but had a M/C early on (8 weeks) then couldnt get pregnant again, we tried for a year then had a dye test which showed I had both tubes blocked, one more than the other.
I was gobsmacked, I have no idea why or how this happened. I had an op to try to clear one of the tubes but it didnt work.
I have now had quite a fe cycles of IVF, and got pregnant agin recently but had anothe rM/C
I am getting on a bit now so I am having one last go later on this year.
I am very sad this has happened.
I think you are younger than me so Im sure you will have better success.


Lily xx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

lily -     so so sorry for you losses      nothing anyone can say can make them any easier good luck with your next tx have you decided when to do it


----------



## lmbmwgw (Jun 3, 2010)

hi im really about about your loses xxxxx

i keeping my fingers crossed that the surgery works and can only wait but seems they make you wait for ages or maybe i just impatient but i nice to talk to other who understand so thank you xx
and good luck with you next ivf i hope it goes well for you xxx

laura xx


----------



## nikkistar (Jan 19, 2010)

imbmwgoo= hi i am 26 years old i have a five year old son and have been ttc for 3 years i was sent for lap and dye and told both my tubes were blocked and i would need ivf i then went to lister fertility clinic i9n london and was told i have a really low amh level(not many egs left) and that if i waied till jan it would be to late dh seman result came back not great either its amazing what can change in the space of five years i sympathise with both of you and hope it works out soon i am starting ivf in the next few weeks x


lilly= sorry to hear your news i hope it works out for you x


----------



## lmbmwgw (Jun 3, 2010)

hi nikkistar 

i have spoke to loads of people now who have blocked tubes and they havent been offeredsurgery so starting to wonder why they not sending me down the ivf route straight away  it just the long waiting game sep seems so far away to wait to go back to the hospital xxx and good luck with your ivf xxx


----------



## lmbmwgw (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi all I know it been along time since I been on here just finding it hard to come to terms with my situation ! Buy I've now had my tubular surgery And recoveing well so fingers crossed it all works out xx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

imbmwgw - thats fab youve had your surgery and your recovery i hope it was all sucessful and i hope you recover fully soon


----------



## nikkistar (Jan 19, 2010)

imbmwgw i am so glad you have had tubal surgery i really hope it all works out for you i done a cycle and got a bfp but lost my baby at 14 weeks on the 5th nov x x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

nikkistar - so so sorry for your loss


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Nikkistar and ladies


Oh so sorry to hear about your M/C at 14 weeks, thats so traumatic  
Its quite unusual to have a M/C after 12 weeks, its very common in the first few weeks, did they give you an explination?
I just had anotehr M/C at 6 weeks   


Im starting to get paranoid thinking whats wrong with me, Ive had 3 kids no problem when I was younger.
We may think about surrogacy as we've now had 7 cycles of IVF


Lily x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

lily - so so sorry for your loss too


----------



## nikkistar (Jan 19, 2010)

lilly so sorry for your loss its so sad i feel exactly the same so scared same thing will happen again if i was lucky enough to fall preg again i have one frozen egg left i am having blood tests done at the moment to check nk cells i think it could be a weak cervix but they wont be able to tell unitill i was 12 week preg if thats the case so just all wait and see at the moment x


----------



## lmbmwgw (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks all I keeping my fingers crossed and hope the 
Surgery has worked too cc


----------



## lmbmwgw (Jun 3, 2010)

So sorry for your losses xx i have had success with the surgeryand a little help with clomid and ive just had a bfp so just hoping all goes well now xx good luck to all of u xx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

lmbm - huge congrats on your bfp


----------



## lmbmwgw (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry for you losses ! I hope it all works out xx


----------

